# Pflasterarbeiten



## amselmeister (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Leute 


Ich möchte hier mal nachfragen und hoffe auf etwas hilfe.
Habe nun mehrere Betreibe und auch Privatleute angefragt die mir meine auffahrt  Pflaster sollen wegen Angebote, viele machen halt auch komplett mit auskoffern.

Ich habe das ja so vor: Auskoffern, in 50 cm ist fester Boden. Dann RC Schotter 0-32 rein 40cm und dann Splitt oder Brechsand. 

Die meißten sagten da reicht einfach gelber Sand. Das machen die immer so und hatten noch nie Probleme. Das mit dem Schotter braucht man nur wenn viel Befahren oder wenn LKW drauf steht. 

Und das sind ja auch "Fachleute" 

für mich natürlich toll, weil billiger aber nachdem was ich überall so lese (und auch sonst) bin ich ja mit meiner Variante schon an der Grenze zu " das reicht so nicht" 
Was ist dann erst mit komplett Füllsand und darauf nur Brechsand Splitt?

Das sind echt fast alle Betriebe die das so machen/sagen.
bin sehr unsicher was ich nun machen soll

Würde als kompromiss auch hälfte hälfte gehen? Also 20cm Schotter /20cm gelber Sand? Falls ja , welches zuerst?

Hauptargument war auch , das 2 Betriebe sagten so eine dicke Schotter Schicht muss man auch erst mal richtig verdichten damit das was bringt.
Ich meine er sagte 400KG Rüttler .


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

lass dir von denen keinen Sch...ß erzählen. 30 cm groben Schotter, und den wie die Herren schon bestätigt haben gut verdichten. Darauf feinen Splitt und darauf das Pflaster.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Nov. 2018)

danke Roland

Eine frage noch, wenn man nun aber Tiefer auskoffern will/muss weil der Boden noch nicht tragfähig ist, 30cm Schotter aber reichen, womit die anderen 10-20 cm auffüllen, dann unten doch gelben sand?


----------



## Zacky (18. Nov. 2018)

Die Schotterschicht wird eigentlich auch in mehreren Schritten gerüttelt. Das wird evtl. mehr kosten, weil mehrere Arbeitsschritte notwendig werden und es entsprechend länger dauert. Da muss man abwägen, aber ich habe alle 10 cm mit einem Rüttler verdichtet und dann die neue Schicht, wieder rütteln und so weiter. Als Oberschicht/Pflasterschicht hatte ich beim ersten Mal Pflastersplit genommen - ging gut - und beim zweiten Mal nur ganz feinen Schotter, fast wie Pflastersand/-kies.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Nov. 2018)

oh da war ich mit meinem Post etwas verfrüht

Danke für eure Tips.

Der Rüttler, was sollte der denn für eine Leistung /Gewicht haben?

das Problem ist, viele nennen bestimmte Sand Arten usw anders und ich steig da oft nicht durch.

Was ist Pflastersand/Pflasterkies?
Und was Pflastersplitt?

Also hier bei uns im Norden da kenne ich so nur Brechsand als RC oder normalen besseren oder Brechsplitt.
bzw der eine kieshändler der meinte was gutes wäre Schottischer Brechsplitt. Ist glaube ich ohne 0 anteil .1-5 oder 2-5

Oft wird aber gesagt dass das für alte Betonpflastersteine nicht muss, (die ich ja habe) und das eher für Klinker ist.
Dass in meinem fall also dieser Brechsand (ggf sogar RC Brechsand ) reicht

Es gibt ja so viele Untergrund Arten. Sehe ich das richtig das wenn das Wort SAND drin ist, wie Brechsand oder Pflastersand, dann ist immer 0 anteil drin.

und wenn es Splitt ist, dann ist das IMMER ohne 0 anteil?


----------



## Zacky (18. Nov. 2018)

Pflastersplit war bei uns normaler schwarzer Split 1-3 mm, ähnlich wie er im Winter auf die Straßen gestreut wird. Pflastersand wurde mir auch als Proctor benannt.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Nov. 2018)

Du könntest als unterste Schicht (also unter dem groben Schotter) auch Filterkies nehmen, aber auch der muss gut verdichtet werden. Der Untergrund und die einzubringenden Materialien müssen beim Verdichten trocken sein. Nasser feuchter Boden lässt sich schlecht verdichten.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Nasser feuchter Boden (Füllsand) lässt sich schlecht verdichten.


Liegt aber nach ein paart Tagen besser.
Ich habe schion auf feuchtem Füllsand nach ein paar Tage nach der Verdichtung 160 Werte bekommen. Da kannst du Straßen drauf bauen. Da braucht man sonst schon einen STS.
Im normalen werden 80 Werte für Einfahrten gefordert im öffentlichen Bereich. Ein guten Füllsand oder auch ein R1 0-32 Frostschutzkies schaft das.
Ein großer Rüttler (400kg) verdichtet auch eine 40er Lage. Zwei Lagen sind immer Teuerer. Weil zwei mal rütteln. Bei einem kleinen Rüttler (alles was mit zwei Man vom Waggen gehoben wird) soll man 20er Lagen bauen.
Für mich währe es egal was in den Hof kommt. Persönlich währe mir ein guter Füllsand lieber. Bei einem "Güte" RC könnte immer noch eine Belastung drinne sein oder auch eine Verunreinigung welche vergeht. Füllsand ist eigendlich sauber.
Für mich währe das eine Frage des Preises.
Wenn der Sand günstiger ist würde ich fragen, ob die Firma mit einer Fallplatte einen dynamischen Lastplattenversuch machen können. Wir haben sowas auf dem Hof und können das jederzeit machen.
Dann 80 Werte verlangen. Die dynamiche Fallplatte schmeist dabei so Werte über 40 raus. Die werden um den Realwert zu bekommen verdoppelt. Also 40 Dynamisch reicht. Fallplatte immer ein paar Tage nach dem Rütteln. Wenn direkt nach dem Rütteln mit der Fallplatte abgedrückt wird reichen auch Werte welche geringfügig geringer sind. Zwischen den Körnern sind immer noch Wassertropfen, welche durch das Rütteln zusammengepresst sind und das Ergebniss leicht verfälschen. Diese Spannungen bauen sich nach ein paar Tagen erst ab und das Ergebniss verbessert sich. Da man aber weiter bauen will drückt man häufig direkt nach dem Rütteln ab.
Zumeist hat man dann schon die notwendigen Werte oder wenigstens fast.

Normal reichen auch 45 Werte zum Pflastern. Wenn eigendlich nur PKW die Einfahrt nutzen.
Nimm unter dem Pflaster einen Pflastersand. Ist teurer als Splitt. Aber nix ist schlimmer als wenn sich der Nullanteil auswäscht. Auch das Fugenmaterial wird sich erst mal setzen. Nachfugen verlangen oder kleinem Fugensandhaufen behalten (Abdecken damit er schön trocken bleibt) und nach den ersten Regen, wenn das Pflaster wieder trocken ist selbst nachfegen.
Keinen Split 1-3 mm nutzen als Pflasterbettung. Das ist veraltet. Da fehlt der 0-Anteil und der Fugensand kann sich da rein setzen. Bei viel Verkehr kann der sogar unter die Steine wander und die Steine fangen dann an zu klappern.




amselmeister schrieb:


> Es gibt ja so viele Untergrund Arten. Sehe ich das richtig das wenn das Wort SAND drin ist, wie Brechsand oder Pflastersand, dann ist immer 0 anteil drin.
> 
> und wenn es Splitt ist, dann ist das IMMER ohne 0 anteil?


Nein. Sand ist nur die Bezeichnung für eine Korngröße. Mineralkörnern mit einer Korngröße von 0,063 bis 2 Milimeter. Kiessand somit Sand mir größeren Körnern. Kies ist Korngröße 2 bis 63 Millimeter. Machen aber viele falsch oder nennen das Zeug was sie verkaufen Spielsand, Wesersand oder sonstwie. Kann dann alles sein.

Brechsand ist somit Gebrochenes Korn 0,062 bis 2 Milimeter. Splitt dann 2mm bis 32mm. Schotter bis 63mm.
Das kann dann unterschiedlich aus dem Brecher laufen. Abgesiebt werden und in verschiedensten Anteilen verkauft werden. Bei einem zu hohen Feinstanteil kann das auch nicht Frostsicher sein.

(Ich Legasteniker muss dringend wieder eine Rechtschreibprüfung in den FF einbauen)


----------



## amselmeister (18. Nov. 2018)

@Totto: Ich sehe du kennst dich aus (Beruflich?)

Nur möchte ich gerne bei einigen dingen die ich nicht verstehe mal nachhaken.
Ja wegen diesen Werten da hat der eine Galabauer auch was von geredet., Er war einer von den "gelben Sand verfechtern"
Der sagte was von 100er Werte mit dem Druckversuch. Ich nehme an das ist das was du meinst.

Wenn du nun sagst 40ger lage oder 20ger lage dann meinst du wenn man in einem Stück 20 bzw 40cm aufschüttet und dann erst verdichtet? Anstatt nun alle 10cm das zu machen?



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nimm unter dem Pflaster einen Pflastersand. Ist teurer als Splitt. Aber nix ist schlimmer als wenn sich der Nullanteil auswäscht. Auch das Fugenmaterial wird sich erst mal setzen. Nachfugen verlangen oder kleinem Fugensandhaufen behalten (Abdecken damit er schön trocken bleibt) und nach den ersten Regen, wenn das Pflaster wieder trocken ist selbst nachfegen.
> Keinen Split 1-3 mm nutzen als Pflasterbettung. Das ist veraltet. Da fehlt der 0-Anteil und der Fugensand kann sich da rein setzen. Bei viel Verkehr kann der sogar unter die Steine wander und die Steine fangen dann an zu klappern.



Oh ich hatte das nun von den Fachleuten vor Ort immer anders verstanden, bzw in den "experten foren" wird das immer so geschrieben das man heutzutage immer Splitt nimmt ohne Nullanteil. Also 1-3 oder gar 1-5
Echt schon wieder komisch dass das so unterschiedlich gesehen wird

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Pflastersand und Füllsand?

Habe Vorhin nochmal mit zwei von den 6 Betriben gesprochen von denen ich ein Angebot habe aber auch die sagten nun das RC Schotter besser ist. Aber das muss nun nicht in kompletter dicke sein . Die meinten so 20cm max 30 reichen auch.
Daher nochmal die frage. Wenn man das nur Teilweise machen sollte, dann eher den Füllsand unter der Bettungsschicht oder den RC Schotter?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2018)

Erstmal ist es erst mal eine Frage vom Preis.
Was kostet Was?

-er sagte was von 100er Werte mit dem Druckversuch. Ich nehme an das ist das was du meinst.
Ja. 80er ist sehr gut. 45 sehe ich als ausreichend bei PKW-Verkehr.

-40ger lage oder 20ger lage dann meinst du wenn man in einem Stück 20 bzw 40cm aufschüttet und dann erst verdichtet? 
JA. Große Rüttelplatte verdichtet bis 60cm. Bei den Kleinen maximal 10-20 cm. 

-Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Pflastersand und Füllsand?
Füllsand kommt so wie er ist aus einem Loch oder Abbau. Einzige Anforderung ist das das Material zu verdichten ist.
Füllsand ist billiger. Bei uns in der Ecke sind im Füllsand 0 bis 63 mm und zum Teil sogar größere Steine. Eigendlich Füllkies oder sogar Füllboden durch einen leichten Lehmanteil.

-Pflastersand hat eine 0-4 oder 0-6 Körnung. Das Materiel ist Wasserdurchlässig. Also nicht zu großer Feinstanteil. Zumeist wird das Großkorn durch absieben entnommen. Kostet natürlich Zeit und Geld. Das Material lässt sich sauber abzeihen. Da sind keine groben Kiesel zwischen, welche beim abziehen störren oder sich zwischen die Steine beim Pflastern setzen. ABER mancher Füllsand kommt schon so aus dem Abbau das er als Pflastersand genutzt werden kann. 

-Wenn man das nur Teilweise machen sollte, dann eher den Füllsand unter der Bettungsschicht oder den RC Schotter?
Die Dicke ist fast egal, wenn auf dem RC-Schotter oder dem Füllsand die Werte erreicht werden und wenn das Material frostsicher ist.
Nach dem Verdichten  5  Lieter Wasser drauf giesen. Darf nicht ewig stehen Bleiben sondern sollt so nach und nach versickern.


----------



## amselmeister (19. Nov. 2018)

das mit der Körnung von dem pflastersand das sind dann aber Zentimeter wie bei den anderen splitten und so weiter auch oder

dann ist pflastersand von der Körnung her ja eigentlich fast wie brechsand oder brech Split sehe ich das richtig

das ist ja dieses graue Zeug ich weiß ja nicht ob das regional immer anders heißt oder anders aussieht

das Problem mit diesem druckversuch ist ja dass das höchstens diese richtigen Fachfirmen machen und die sind ja dementsprechend viel teurer, ich wollte ja nach Möglichkeit vielleicht sogar jemanden haben der das einfach nebenbei macht und dann alleine kommt und uns bzw wir ihm einfach mithelfen

was die Kosten betrifft ich werde da heute mal nachfragen aber hier bei uns in der Region ist das auf jeden Fall so dass Füllsand viel billiger ist als Schotter aber ich möchte ja nun auch nicht mit Gewalt an irgendwas sparen was mir dann später wieder Nachteile bringt , wenn aber der Schotter unterm Strich in der Praxis gar nicht so viel besser ist oder ich ihn gar nicht fachgerecht einbringen kann weil wir das halt viel selbst machen, dann kann ich es auch gleich lassen


----------



## amselmeister (19. Nov. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Du könntest als unterste Schicht (also unter dem groben Schotter) auch Filterkies nehmen, aber auch der muss gut verdichtet werden. Der Untergrund und die einzubringenden Materialien müssen beim Verdichten trocken sein. Nasser feuchter Boden lässt sich schlecht verdichten.



was genau ist denn jetzt filterkies irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Nov. 2018)

Das ist ungewaschener Kies mit max. 60 mm Körnung ohne organische Anteile ....oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> (Beruflich?)


Ja.

Filterkies ist entweder ein Kies aus der Trinkwasserherstellung ..... Schweine teuer, Einkörnig und ohne 0-Anteil (Nicht geeignet)
oder ein Fantasiename aus einer bestimmten Region. 

Also mal in die Physik. Früher hat man einen Splitt 1-3 mm bis 1-32mm genommen, weil der sich schön flach gelegt hat beim abzeihen und da die Steine sauber auf eine Ebene verlegt werden konnten. Duch die Bruchkanten des Splitt wurde das auch alles schön fest verharkt. Das Wasser konnte in dem Splitt gut ablaufen, soweit alles toll. Besonders auch bei Maschienenverlegung.....Doch dann fingen die ganzen Parkplätze der Supermärkte an zu klappern. Die Steine wurden lose. 
Untersuchungen haben gezeigt das sich das Fugenmaterial nach unten in den Splitt gearbeitet hat und die Steine dann frei geklappert haben. Die Filterstabilität war nicht gegeben. Sollte auch jeden Klar sein, alle Körner die kleiner als 1mm sind können in die Zwischenräume des Splitt wandern. Durch die dynamischen Lasten beim überfahren wurden die immer tiefer gearbeitet. Die Körner, welche noch in dem schwindenden Fugenmaterial geblieben sind wurden duch die klappernden Steine auch noch zerrieben und irgend wann musste man den Platz neu machen.

Ein Pflastersand hat ein Kornabgestuftes Material mit 0-Anteilen. Wenn man sich das vorstellt besteht ein Sand aus vielen runden Körnern. Wenn man nun Kreise dicht auf ein Blatt mahlt mit alle dem gleichen Durchmessern dann bleiben immer große Zwischenräume zwischen den Kreisen (Einkörniges Material). Wenn also alle Kreise(Körner) gleich groß sind lassen sich die Körner wie Murmeln leicht verschieben. Das wird dann nicht fest.
Wenn man jetzt in jeden Zwischenraum noch wieder einen kleineren Kreis mahlt. Und in die dann entstehenden Zwischenräume einen noch kleineren Kreis mahlt und so weiter dann hat man ein Material wo keine großen Zwischenräume mehr bleiben und das liegt dann stabiel. Sowas nennt sich dann ein Kornabgestuftes Material. Für jeden Zwischenraum ist ein Korn vorhanden. Durch das Rütteln sortieren sich die geschütteten Körner in ihre Zwischenräume und der Boden wird sehr standfest.

Wenn jetzt zu viele kleinst Körner in dem Materal sind dann ist der 0-Anteil zu hoch. Die großen Körner schwimmen in den vielen Kleinen und man kann rütteln was man will, die Großen stoßen nicht gegen einander und das ganze wird nicht so fest. Weiterhin läuft das Wasser nicht mehr so ab, und die kleinen Körner halten das Wasser fest. Bei Frost dehnt sich das Wasser aus und der Boden friert hoch, das ist nicht Frostfest.

Somit ist ein Material, wo für jeden Zwischenraum ein kleineres Korn ist sehr gut. Nur darf das dann nicht bis ins unentliche gehen. Also zu viele kleinste Körner (Staub/Lehm) darf auch nicht in dem Material sein. So das das Wasser noch langsam durch läuft. 

Ein Pflastersand ist somit zumeist ein hergestelltes Material, wo für jeden Zwischenraum ein Korn ist. Die Körner aber grob genug sind das das Wasser durch läuft aber auch fein genug, das das Fugenmaterial sich nicht rein arbeitet. Das gröste Korn darf nicht größer als die gewünschten Fugen der Steine sein, damit man nicht dauernd einen Kiesel zwischen den Steinen beim verlegen hat und die Fugen dardurch nicht gleichmäßig werden.

Das Fugenmatterial muss fein genug sein um in die Fugen zu gehen. Aber auch Kornabgestuft, so das das Feinstkorn sich nicht etwa unten sammelt. 

Als Frostschutzschicht kann dann ein Material genommen werden, welches auch viele größere Körner hat und sich aber auch gut verdichten lässt und das Wasser auch nach unten leitet. Solch ein Material wird teilweise nicht hergestellt, weil es natürlich schon so vor kommt und so abgebaut wird.

Jetzt wird es lustig. Zum Teil gibt es in manchen Gegenden auch Material was so alle Eigenschaften eines Pflastersand hat. Somit wird das dann gleichzeitig als Füllsand, Frostschutzmaterial und Pflastersand verkauft....immer zu unterschiedlichen Preisen.
Dann wird Kiessand abgebaut und einmal über ein Sieb geschickt um den Kies für die Betonherstellung zu gewinnen. Der Rest Sand wird billig als Füllsand oder Absiebung verkauft. Kann dann aber super zum Pflastern geeignet sein. 

Somit ist meine Meinung. Der Fachfirma vertrauen (Sollte ein in der Gegend bekannter Betrieb sein). 5-Jahre Gewährleistung vereinbahren und machen lassen. 
Oder sich selbst über die Eigenschaften des gelieferten Materials kundig machen möglicherweise günstig einkaufen.


----------



## amselmeister (21. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Der Fachfirma vertrauen (Sollte ein in der Gegend bekannter Betrieb sein). 5-Jahre Gewährleistung vereinbahren und machen lassen.



Das wird wegen schon genannter Gründe warscheinlich schwierig.
Daher versuche ich die Materialien noch besser zu verstehen und den Unterbau selbst einzubringen.

Also ich sehe als Fazit deines Posts das nun so, dass Pflastersand die beste Wahl ist als Bettungsschicht.
Hingegen habe ich es so verstanden dass Brechsand 0-5 auch gut ist. 
Man sollte hingegen keinen reinen Splitt nehmen ohne NULL anteil (wie es eigentlich nun seit Jahren gemacht oder Empfohlen wird)

Das blöde (für mich ) ist ja , Regional nennt sich das immer anders.

ZB habe ich auch das hier gefunden, das kennt hier so keiner (zumindest unter den Namen)
https://menz-gmbh.de/produkte/bettungssand-05-mm-splittgemisch-geprueft-0160/

Wenn man das so macht, sollte man zum Einfugen/Einschlämmen einfach gelben Sand nehmen? Ist das dann "gelber Sand" oder der Füllsand. Oder nimmt man Brechsand aber dann in zB 0-2


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2018)

https://fluswiki.hfwu.de/index.php/Wegebau:_Deck-,_Trag-_und_Frostschutzschichten
Hier sollten alle Fragen beantwortet sein.


----------



## amselmeister (22. Nov. 2018)

zwar interessant , aber das beantwortet keineswegs "alles" 
vorallem nicht das aus meinem letzten Post was ich gerne noch gewusst hätte.
Wäre schön wenn noch jemand was dazu weiß.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Wenn man das so macht, sollte man zum Einfugen/Einschlämmen einfach gelben Sand nehmen? Ist das dann "gelber Sand" oder der Füllsand. Oder nimmt man Brechsand aber dann in zB 0-2


 Irgend ein 0-2 past schon. Ob Sand oder Brechsand ist egal.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Nov. 2018)

RC- Splitt- Pflaster
Das Splittbett - da reichen 3cm aus...
Fugen entweder mit Splitt oder als "bindige Fuge" (Eimerware), dann hat man weniger Unkrautärger

Die Splittfugen sacken dann auch nicht in den Splittunterbau.

Kies wird manchmal durch mißbräuchliche Nutzung (von Katzen z.B.) zu gelben Sand.
Schluckt den jemand runter, wird es Brechsand genannt.


----------



## amselmeister (23. Nov. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> RC- Splitt- Pflaster


mmhh naja wenn ich das von Totto so lese (der ja sehr viel Ahnung zu haben scheint) sollte ich auf das reine Splitt als Bettungsschicht wohl verzichten. 
Werde dann wohl die goldene Mitte nehmen. 0-5 Brechsand.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> 0-5 Brechsand.


Past schon.


----------



## lollo (24. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Past schon.


Moin,
aber das ist ja schon Kies, Sand wird doch nur bis 2 mm Korngröße bezeichnet.
Da ist bestimmt die EU dran beteiligt gewesen.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Da ist bestimmt die EU dran beteiligt gewesen.



Steht in einer Din *EN* Norm. Die Europäischen *Normen* (EN) sind Regeln, die von einem der drei europäischen Komitees für Standardisierung .......

Die DIN Normen sind deutsche Normen.......PS, die meisten DIN Normen wurden/werden zu großen Teilen von der EU übernommen bzw. werden angepasst an die vorhandenen Regeln in anderen Ländern wobei die deutschen Regeln schon führend sind.

PS.:Mal abwarten wann das Renteneintritsalter Europäisiert wird. Klagt bestimmt bald mal einer vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof.
https://www.wiwo.de/finanzen/vorsor...opaeer-in-den-ruhestand-duerfen/20191092.html


----------



## amselmeister (24. Nov. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> aber das ist ja schon Kies, Sand wird doch nur bis 2 mm Korngröße bezeichnet.


puh das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Muss ich mal drauf achten ,aber normal wird der Brechsand hier bei uns in 0-2 und 0-5 angeboten.

Nochmal so nebenbei. RC Schotter 0-32. Die Angabe 0-32 das sind doch auch Millimeter und dann hat die Körnung doch eine größe wie das Handelübliche Kies und Sand im Handel?

Weil ich hatte mir immer vorgestellt dass das richtige Brocken sind von teilweise 70mm , Bauschutt halt. 
Das kann man ja bestimmt auch bekommen, ist aber als Unterbau hierfür nun ungeeignet??


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2018)

Bei den EN - Normen gibt es aber leider die Probleme das zB die Wtterbedingungen sich nicht daran halten.
Wäre ja auch irgend wie blöd in Schweden oder so das ganze Jahr Mittelmeer feeling


----------



## lollo (24. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Steht in einer Din *EN* Norm.


Hallo,
weiß ich doch, mußte ich doch auch 46 Berufsjahre nach arbeiten. 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> :Mal abwarten wann das Renteneintritsalter Europäisiert wird.


 das werde ich nicht mehr erleben, wer weiß wie lange die EU noch existiert, wenn das so weiter geht.



amselmeister schrieb:


> puh das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen.


steht so im Link "Sand" das blau hinterlegte in meiner Antwort, wobei die Begrifflichkeiten regional wohl noch unterschiedlich sein werden.



troll20 schrieb:


> Mittelmeer


die haben dort bestimmt keine Probleme mit der Auswahl von Sand, den haben sie ja reichlich.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> RC Schotter 0-32. Die Angabe 0-32 das sind doch auch Millimeter


Ja.
Wenn du das von Hand verteilen willst nimm besser nix größeres. Macht beim Schaufeln keinen Spass.
Von Hand geht ein 0-32 Frostschutzkies besser als ein RC-Schotter.
Der Kies lässt sich besser Schaufeln.


----------



## amselmeister (24. Nov. 2018)

Wie gesagt ich wollte mit der frage erst mal abklären ob das wirklich so das richtige Maß ist , das man als Unterste Schicht so was "feines" nimmt , also 0-32

Da geht es ja nun nicht darum was ich besser verarbeiten kann, sondern was am besten ist für den späteren aufbau oder den Wasserablauf.

Aber gehen wir mal davon aus das 0-32 so OK ist.

Nun kommt wieder ein mir unbekannter Mitspieler ins Feld. Frostschutzkies. Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Kann man das genauso gut nehmen wie RC Schotter? Hat das eher vor oder Nachteile? Ausser das man es besser verteilen kann? 
Wird wohl teurer sein als RC Schotter oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Wird wohl teurer sein als RC Schotter oder?


Ja. Ist aber von Region zu Region unterschiedlich. In Braunschweig 12 €/to ab Werk....somit noch Transportkosten. 
Es gibt Güte überwachten Frostschutzkies, R1 wird der genannt. Dieser hat eine Überwachte abgestufte Korngröße.
Ist ein Sand-Kies-Material. Lässt sich mit besse Schaufeln wenn man das von Hand machen will.
https://www.boetel-bs.de/frostschutzkies-0-32_r1

Zum Transport. Sattel 25to, Vierachser 18 to, Dreiachser 10 Tonnen. 
Je weniger geladen desto Teurer wird das Material, da ja der Fahrer und der Diesel auf die Tonne Material umgerechnet wird.


----------



## amselmeister (25. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Zum Transport. Sattel 25to, Vierachser 18 to, Dreiachser 10 Tonnen.
> Je weniger geladen desto Teurer wird das Material, da ja der Fahrer und der Diesel auf die Tonne Material umgerechnet wird.


ja das sagte man mir schon. 10 Tonnen können die Laden. Und wenn mit anhänger dann meine ich 18 oder 20
Und der pro tonne Preist ist halt 1€ günstiger wenn ich gleich 20 tonnen nehme.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ja. Ist aber von Region zu Region unterschiedlich


Mir ging es vorallem um die frage ob ich mit dem Frostschutzkies auch vorteile habe für später , also von der Tragschicht her , oder ist das nur wegen der Handhabung.

"Von Hand" Meinst du wirklich von Hand oder auch mit dem Minibagger? Oder sollte der mit beiden sachen kein Problem haben ?

würde so ein RCL Brechsand auch gehen als Bettungsschicht?
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2018)

Ich würde den nicht nehmen. Da ist nicht bekannt ob der das Wasser nach der Verdichtung weiter in den Untergrund lässt.


Aber mal ehrlich. Du willst da ein paar Autos drauf Parken. Ich würde da nicht so einen Film von machen. Das billigste Sandmaterial als Unterbau, einen Pflastersand oder Split drüber und dann ist gut. Sollte das Pflaster irgendwann irgendwo absacken....auch S-Egal. Paar Steine hoch nehmen, einen Eimer Sand drunter und wieder hin legen.


----------



## amselmeister (25. Nov. 2018)

OK

Ja wie gesagt war/bin sehr verunsichert, weil in vielen Fachbereichs foren und Bauforen und Seiten halt das ganz anders steht. Also sobald da ein Auto drüber fährt da machen die das so eine Wissenschaft draus als wenns um eine Autobahn geht.
Und ich als Laie fasse das dann ja nunmal so auf, als wenn das auch so muss.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> lso sobald da ein Auto drüber fährt da machen die das so eine Wissenschaft draus als wenns um eine Autobahn geht.


Wenn man keine Erfahrungen hat kann man sich nur an die Richtlinien und Arbeitsblätter halten. Zichtausend Leute haben Ihre Höfe mit ein bisschen Sand auf dem Lehmboden gepflastert. Wenn es nach ein paar Jahren da dann doch etwas setzt werden die Steine hoch genommen und neu verlegt.


----------



## lollo (26. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> würde so ein RCL Brechsand auch gehen als Bettungsschicht?
> * defekter Link entfernt *


Moin,
ha, so etwas liegt hier im Dorf auch rum, war mal ein Supermarkt, Geschäfts und Wohnhaus welche durch den Brecher geschreddert wurden. 
Da steht jetzt ein Schild davor:  "Füllboden günstig abzugeben", und wenn man den Preis in deinem Link sieht, 2 € die Tonne, ist es ja günstig,
und irgend wie muß das Zeugs ja wieder zurück in den Kreislauf. 
Für eine Einfahrt würde ich mir das Zeugs nicht drunter legen,  und den Ausdruck Sand (bis 2mm Korngröße) hat es auch nicht verdient.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Nov. 2018)

Pflaster auf RC und dann Splittbett.
Irgendwelchen Sand würde ich nicht nehmen......Das Risiko der Ameisenbuddellei und des Absackens ist mit Splitt geringer.
Heute irgendwas zu bauen.... wo man der Meinung ist, wenn was absackt arbeitet man ein bisschen nach, ist keine Option.

Das "bisschen  nacharbeiten" sah bei 2 Bekannten von mir nach wenigen Jahren und Absenkungen/ Spurrillen etc. folgendermaßen aus:
-das ganze Pflaster wieder hochnehmen
-Sand weg
-Splitt rein
-Pflaster rauf
-Ruhe seitdem

Und das war nur auf ihrem Hof, der mit normalen PKW befahren wurde!

 Man kann auch überlegen.....ein Vließ gegen durchwurzeln auf dem RC unter dem Splitt zu verlegen...
Soll ja hier nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Nov. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ein Vließ gegen durchwurzeln auf dem RC unter dem Splitt zu verlegen..


welches wäre denn das günstigste? Richtige Wurzelschutzfolie oder gibt es da was billigeres? 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Pflaster auf RC und dann Splittbett.



Wie gesagt , reinen Splitt bin ich nicht von Überzeugt nachdem ich da so weiter gelesen habe und dem Was TOTTO sagte. 
Brechsand ist finde ich ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Nov. 2018)

Nochmal eine frage nicht das ich das nun falsch verstehe. Die Bettungsschicht wie hoch muss ich die einbringen, weil ja an eine vorhandene Auffahrt angepflastert wird. 
Also das wird ja nicht verdichtet, sondern später nur abgerüttelt, richtig? Aber wie weit gibt das nach (Als beißpiel nun Brechsand 0-5) 
3 cm circa?

Muss ich ja mit einrechnen das die Steine auch später auf der selben höhe sind , wie die , die schon drin sitzen.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Nov. 2018)

Rc wird mit einer Rüttelplatte   verdichtet.
Splitt oder Brechsand abgezogen.....
Pflaster drauf
das  vielleicht max 1cm höher als das alte
und das dann passend abgerüttelt....

In Deinem speziellen Fall......mach doch eine kleine Testfläche...weil ja niemand weiss wie das Spezialmaterial bei den örtlichen Begebenheiten wirkt....


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2018)

RC oder Frostschutzschicht abrütteln bis sich nix mehr rührt. Pflaster sollte 0,5 bis 1 cm höher sein, als das alte Pflaster nach dem Abrütteln. (Über die Jahre gibt es immer noch Setzungen). 
Achtung dabei auf die Gefällesituation achten. Wo hin entwässert das Pflaster? Von Neu auf Alt dann das neue Pflaster höher. Wenn von Alt auf Neu dann Pflaster Flächengleich. Wenn es sich dann noch ein bisschen setzt muss man halt damit leben.
Also Bettung so auf 3 cm höher abziehen vor dem Rütteln bei einer Pflasterbettung von so 4-5 cm. 
Pflaster immer einspannen. Also mindestens Rasenkante in Beton oder Tiefbord vor dem Pflastern. Achtung nicht zu frisch den Beton......sonst rüttelt man den zu Bruch.
Pflaster provisorisch Auslegen um den Abstand der Rasenkante zu bestimmen, wenn man nicht eine Seite schneiden will oder auf Grund der baulichen Situation bestimmte Maße hat. 
Überlegen, welchen Verband. Elbogen ist gut und einfach zu verlegen. 
Wenn schneiden dann außen einen Läufer und da die Steine dann vor schneiden. Wenn kleiner als ein halber Stein geschnitten werden müsste, dann besser noch einen Stein weg und wieder im 2/3 Bereich. Sieht später besser aus und liegt besser. Unter 1/2 Stein ist pfusch.....und sieht später nicht gut aus.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)

danke für deine Antwort. Leider ergeben sich auch hier wieder neue fragen 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wo hin entwässert das Pflaster


Das geht nach vorne zum Gehweg. Füge mal ein Foto mit an



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Von Neu auf Alt dann das neue Pflaster höher. Wenn von Alt auf Neu dann Pflaster Flächengleich.


damit meinst du quasi wo man anfängt? Also ob man beim Alten Pflaster anfängt oder am zum Schluss  da endet?
Naja ich behaupte mal nichts von beiden. Siehe Foto. Ich nehme an Gepflastert wird von hinten nach vorne. Also ist man ja permanent neben der alten Auffahrt.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Pflaster immer einspannen. Also mindestens Rasenkante in Beton oder Tiefbord vor dem Pflastern. Achtung nicht zu frisch den Beton......sonst rüttelt man den zu Bruch.



was bedeutet einspannen? In meinem Fall ist ja eine Seite halt komplett das alte Pflaster, andere Seite eine Mauer. Bord brauche ich quasi kaum oder? Würdet ihr hinten und ganz vorne am Gehweg Bord setzen?  Was ist der unterschied Rasenkante und Tiefbord? Also Bordsteine (für diesen normalen bedarf) sind für mich die 100x20x8 oder 100x20x6



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Überlegen, welchen Verband. Elbogen ist gut und einfach zu verlegen.


 ?? Was bedeutet das?

Das ist die Verlegeart , oder?
Dann müsste ich dieses Elbogen haben ,meine ich 


Mache später mal ein besseres


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)




----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2018)

Was macht eigentlich dein Schuppenfundament.
Alles noch in Ordnung?


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)

Ja das hat alles geklappt.


----------



## lollo (27. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Das geht nach vorne zum Gehweg. Füge mal ein Foto mit an


Hallo,
man, da freut sich dann ja wieder die Gemeinde. Noch mehr versiegelte Fläche, da steigt die Gebühr fürs Niederschlagwasser.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)

Ist das so? Kontrollieren die das nachträglich?


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2018)

Hier bei uns, regelmäßig.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)

aha, und woher weiß man das? Die fahren dann ja höchstens an den Grundstücken vorbei oder wie?

Naja ist dann halt so, nun ist auch zu spät


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2018)

Bei uns machen sie das entweder mit Drohnen, Flugzeugen oder Hubschraubern. Je nach dem wieviel Geld noch im Topf ist.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)

Solangsam habe ich das gefühl das deine Antworten nicht so ganz ernst gemeint sind


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Nov. 2018)

Lufbilder....nix neues...konnte ich mir gerade auf dem Bauamt ansehen...


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2018)

aha, naja wir werden sehen. 
Noch einmal kurz OT : Muss man solche Pflastervorhaben denn "anmelden" 
Das wäre mir völlig neu , hat von meinen bekannten auch noch keiner gehört


----------



## lollo (28. Nov. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Muss man solche Pflastervorhaben denn "anmelden"


Moin,
nö, mußt du nicht vorher anmelden, aber nach Abschluß der Aktion der Gemeinede als weitere versiegelte Fläche angeben.
Ist allerdings nicht bei allen Gemeinden gleich, wie es bei dir aussieht .
Wie Rene in # 48 schon richtig erwähnte, passiert das bei uns auch so, und auch durch persönliche Kontrollen laufen sie durch die Straßen.
Hier eine Möglichkeit festzustellen wer in deiner Gegend schwarz gebaut hat.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Nov. 2018)

↑


> Von Neu auf Alt dann das neue Pflaster höher. Wenn von Alt auf Neu dann Pflaster Flächengleich.
> damit meinst du quasi wo man anfängt? Also ob man beim Alten Pflaster anfängt oder am zum Schluss da endet?
> Naja ich behaupte mal nichts von beiden. Siehe Foto. Ich nehme an Gepflastert wird von hinten nach vorne. Also ist man ja permanent neben der alten Auffahrt.



damit meinst du quasi wo man anfängt? Also ob man beim Alten Pflaster anfängt oder am zum Schluss da endet?
Naja ich behaupte mal nichts von beiden. Siehe Foto. Ich nehme an Gepflastert wird von hinten nach vorne. Also ist man ja permanent neben der alten Auffahrt.


↑


> Pflaster immer einspannen. Also mindestens Rasenkante in Beton oder Tiefbord vor dem Pflastern. Achtung nicht zu frisch den Beton......sonst rüttelt man den zu Bruch.
> was bedeutet einspannen? In meinem Fall ist ja eine Seite halt komplett das alte Pflaster, andere Seite eine Mauer. Bord brauche ich quasi kaum oder? Würdet ihr hinten und ganz vorne am Gehweg Bord setzen? Was ist der unterschied Rasenkante und Tiefbord? Also Bordsteine (für diesen normalen bedarf) sind für mich die 100x20x8 oder 100x20x6



was bedeutet einspannen? In meinem Fall ist ja eine Seite halt komplett das alte Pflaster, andere Seite eine Mauer. Bord brauche ich quasi kaum oder? Würdet ihr hinten und ganz vorne am Gehweg Bord setzen? Was ist der unterschied Rasenkante und Tiefbord? Also Bordsteine (für diesen normalen bedarf) sind für mich die 100x20x8 oder 100x20x6


----------



## Sternie (28. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> *Wo hin entwässert das Pflaster?* Von Neu auf Alt dann das neue Pflaster höher. Wenn von Alt auf Neu dann Pflaster Flächengleich.


Man sollte immer genau lesen, dann erübrigt sich so manche Frage. 

Wenn das Gefälle so ist, das (Regen-)Wasser von der neuen Fläche auf die schon existierende läuft (von Neu auf Alt), dann das neue Pflaster höher.
Wenn das Gefälle so ist, das (Regen-)Wasser von der schon existirenden Fläche auf die neue läuft (von Alt auf Neu), dann das neue Pflaster an der Stoßkante auf gleichem Niveau wie das alte Pflaster.

Wenn ich das jetzt falsch interpretiert habe, tut es mir leid, aber nur so macht es aus meiner Sicht Sinn.


----------



## amselmeister (29. Nov. 2018)

Das ergibt sinn, aber wenn ihr die Bilder angesehen hätten wüsstet ihr dass das quasi keine der beiden sachen direkt ist. Aber wenn dann eher neu auf alt (etwas)


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Nov. 2018)

Na, dann mach die neue Fläche halt (etwas) höher.


----------



## amselmeister (29. Nov. 2018)

Da es ja aber von hinten nach vorne geht und somit die neue und alte Fläche permanent nebeneinander ist, ist das nicht Sinnvoll glaube ich , außer man macht das ganz vorne nur. Macht man das in der praxis so ?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2018)

Rasenkante / Tiefbord ist so ziemlich das selbe. Rasenkante zum Teil oben Rund und meist dünner und somit nicht so hochwertig.
Pflasterflächen sollten so mit 2,5% verlegt werden. Damit das Wasser an Läuft. Sterni sieht das so schon richtig.
Weil neues Pflaster über die Jahre noch etwas sackt.....egal wie dut verdichtet....macht man das immer etwas (1-1,5 cm) höher nach dem Abrütteln. Außer wenn die alte Fläche in Richtung des neuen Pflaster entwässert. Dann muss das Wasser ablaufen können.
Wenn eine Seite Mauer dann das Gefälle von der Mauer weg oder wenigstens Schräg weg.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2018)

Gebühren Niederschlagswasser ist in manchen Komunen ein Theme an anderen nicht. Wenn möglich immer auf das eigene Grundstück entwässern. GGf gibt es Vorschriften das nicht in den öffentlichen Raum entwässert werden darf und an der Grundstücksgrenze eine Accu-Rinne eingebaut werden muss. Da das Regenwasser dann zumeist in die Kanäle geleitet wird kann das wieder Geld kosten.

Da muss man sich ggf. erkundigen.....

Fragen ist aber wie immer so eine Sache. Wenn Gefälle ins eigene Grundstück ist es immer besser. Bei uns wurde erst letztes Jahr von der Komune an jeden Haushalt ein Plan mit den Dach und den versiegelten Flächen verschickt, wo jeder einzeichnen musste was wohin entwässert. Danach wurden die Gebühren neu berechnet. Es wurden diese Angaben in Stichproben und nach Erfordernissen konntroliert.....wer nix zurück geschickt hat wurde eben für die komplette versiegelte Fläche zur Kasse gebeten.


----------



## amselmeister (29. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> alte Fläche in Richtung des neuen Pflaster entwässert. Dann muss das Wasser ablaufen können.
> Wenn eine Seite Mauer dann das Gefälle von der Mauer weg oder wenigstens Schräg weg


Okay , das ist soweit klar. Aber das mit dem Gefälle das muss ich mir echt nochmal genauer durchlesen oder erklären lassen wie das geht. Bei so einer großen Fläche bzw länge, wie macht man das? Wie kontrolliert man das zuverlässig? Immer nur mit Wasserwaage ?
Und vorallem wie macht man das an der Mauer? Also einfach den Schotter und den Brechsand etwas höher einbringen als den rest damit man da auch noch etwas höher kommt?



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn möglich immer auf das eigene Grundstück entwässern.



Wie ist das denn gemeint? Wie soll das gehen? Also das wasser von den jetzigen Einfahrt das läuft ja auch einfach vom Grundstück runter und dann in einen kleinen Gulli , da soll das andere ja auch einfach hin , so war mein Gedanke, wie sollte es auch sonst?

Auf meien bildern kann man das gut sehen mit dem Gulli.

Ich habe da auch noch mal eine Praxis frage. Füge mal ein Bild an. Da um den Baum soll ja nicht gepflastert werden, da sollen ja Bordsteine hin auf einer Fläche von 3,5x3 Metern. 
Da wo die blauen Pfeile sind , da würde ja das Wasser hinlaufen, also immer gegen die Bordsteine. 
Ist zwar nur bei Starkregen ,aber könnte das auf dauer Probleme machen? gibt es da eine bessere Lösung.
Hatte das so gewählt weil es einfacher zu Pflastern ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Bei so einer großen Fläche bzw länge, wie macht man das? Wie kontrolliert man das zuverlässig? Immer nur mit Wasserwaage ?


 Niveliergerät könnte helfen.
Sonst eine Schnur Spannen. Die mit Wasserwage kontrolieren und dann sollte es reichen.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Und vorallem wie macht man das an der Mauer? Also einfach den Schotter und den Brechsand etwas höher einbringen als den rest damit man da auch noch etwas höher kommt?


 Ja, Schlagschnur geht normalerweise gut an einer Mauer. Strich paar cm höher als das Bettungsmaterial aber Tiefer als später die Steine.
Das meiste kann man aber auch mit dem Bettungsmaterial abziehen.





amselmeister schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn gemeint? Wie soll das gehen? Also das wasser von den jetzigen Einfahrt das läuft ja auch einfach vom Grundstück runter und dann in einen kleinen Gulli , da soll das andere ja auch einfach hin , so war mein Gedanke, wie sollte es auch sonst?


 Mit Tiefbord in den Garten.





amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch noch mal eine Praxis frage. Füge mal ein Bild an. Da um den Baum soll ja nicht gepflastert werden, da sollen ja Bordsteine hin auf einer Fläche von 3,5x3 Metern.
> Da wo die blauen Pfeile sind , da würde ja das Wasser hinlaufen, also immer gegen die Bordsteine.
> Ist zwar nur bei Starkregen ,aber könnte das auf dauer Probleme machen? gibt es da eine bessere Lösung.
> Hatte das so gewählt weil es einfacher zu Pflastern ist.


Ja, Bordsteine als Flachbord 1-2 cm tiefer als das Pflaster. Dann kann das Wasser in den Garten ablaufen. https://www.frischer-windt.de/images/abb.1-randbefestigung-.gif


Auch nett zu lesen
https://www.frischer-windt.de/unterbau-tragschicht.htm


----------



## amselmeister (1. Dez. 2018)

Hallo

Ja das mit den Bordsteinen da vorne und dann in den Garten das geht ja nicht. 
Weil 1. Sollen die Bordsteine ja die Umrandung für das kleine Beet da vorne sein. Also den Mutterboden halten.
2. Ist da gar kein Garten in den ich entwässern kann. Denn da ist doch die Mauer vom Nachbarn und auf der anderen Seite meine Auffahrt und die Entwässerung ist ja da vorne am Gehweg.

Also da hat man nur die Möglichkeit, es so belassen also rechteckig oder man könnte das Schräg zur Mauer laufen lassen damit das Wasser gezielter dort hin gelenkt wird. 

Also das ist meine Meinung, weil was anderes fällt mir da nicht ein. Zumal ich ja nicht mal weiß ,ob das überhaupt Schlimm ist, dass das Wasser dann immer gegen den Bordstein erst geht. Falls nicht , wäre das ja eh egal


----------



## amselmeister (1. Dez. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Niveliergerät könnte helfen.
> Sonst eine Schnur Spannen. Die mit Wasserwage kontrolieren und dann sollte es reichen.


könnte man nicht auch eine Schlauchwaage nehmen?


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> könnte man nicht auch eine Schlauchwaage nehmen?


Kannst du auch. Paar Pinne mit Schnur würde ich aber immer noch machen


----------

